# Game 17: Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 8-8 *@* *Phoenix Suns* 8-5

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Friday, December 2, 2005
*TV:* Altitude, FOX Sports Arizona
*Location:* America West Arena, Phoenix, AZ

*Denver Nuggets*










*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 Utah 
*SG* - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 Cincinnati 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Assistant Coach:*








*Scott Brooks* 
(_Coach Brooks is filling in for Coach Karl who was suspended for 2 games_)​
*Out of game due to Injuries*
SF 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse is *probable*
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State


*------------------------------------------------------------*

*Phoenix Suns*​






































*Projected Phoenix Suns Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 13 Steve Nash 6-3 195 2/7/74 9 Santa Clara 
*SG* - 19 Raja Bell 6-5 210 9/19/76 5 Florida International 
*SF* - 3 Boris Diaw 6-8 215 4/16/82 2 None 
*PF* - 31 Shawn Marion 6-7 228 5/7/78 6 UNLV 
*C* - 40 Kurt Thomas 6-9 235 10/4/72 10 TCU 

*Phoenix Suns Reserves*
10 Leandro Barbosa PG 6-3 188 11/28/82 2 None 
55 Brian Grant FC 6-9 254 3/5/72 11 Xavier 
21 Jim Jackson GF 6-6 220 10/14/70 13 Ohio State 
1 Dijon Thompson GF 6-7 195 3/23/83 R UCLA 
11 Pat Burke FC 6-11 250 12/14/73 3 Auburn 

*Phoenix Suns Players Stats:*










*Phoenix Suns Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*----------------------------------------------------*​
Nuggets and Suns fans get in! :clap: :banana: :cheers: 

All Suns fans you are more than welcomed to post in this thread and discuss your feelings about the up coming game. :cheers: 

This should be a fun up tempo basketball game. Both teams play fast, and both are very talented. Carmelo Anthony is expected back for this game, but nothing is definitive at this point. No doubt the Nuggets will need Anthonys scoring to keep up with the Suns. I had predicted a Nuggets win, but with Anthony coming off an injury, and Coach Karl suspended I could see the Suns taking this game.

Let's go Nuggets!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I would change the lineup.


I think D'Antoni will stick with

Nash
Bell
James Jones
Marion
Diaw




Should be a good game.

I like the Suns chances =)

But Marcus has been a beast. Lets see if the Suns can controll him.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

These game threads you do 23AirJordan are absolutely ridiculously good.

I like them. Tons of info and such.

I don't like Denver's chances in Phoenix without Karl and Melo. Should be a high scoring game for Phoenix, but can Denver keep pace? Who will step up?

I've seen a few Suns games this season and if Denver can keep it close then they should be able to pull away in the last few minutes, but if the Suns can get out and score with ease then it will be a long night for Nuggets fans.

NUGGETS NEED A SCORER!


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbosa is out and Thomas has been coming off the bench. 



If it is a running type game it favors the Suns because they have better shooting than the Nuggets. 

I think this will be a fun game to watch. Denver likes to run but I don't think they are as good in that type of game as the Suns are. Denver needs to slow the tempo and exploit their size advantage to win.

Suns defense is much improved but Denver will be another a tough test.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybe we could suit up Alex English and David Thompson and pull out a late victory?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Maybe we could suit up Alex English and David Thompson and pull out a late victory?


I would love the chance to watch David Thompson play ball. He is my 2nd favorite Nuggets player right after Carmelo.


----------



## melo4mvp (Sep 27, 2005)

is melo playing or not?
wat is his percentage chance of playing at this stage?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I think Melo right now is 50/50, but in all actuality I think it's more like 80/20 that he will not play.

Too early to come back on bum ankle. But we shall see...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Word today is that Melo is playing. The swelling has come down and he's ready to go.

Too bad the same can't be said for Nene and Kenyon.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

i predict a shpanking! Nuggets are just battered down with injuries! it pisses me off! Though i am very pleased to see melo playing. 

.......GO NUGGETS


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Fox preview...




GAME: Denver Nuggets (8-8) at Phoenix Suns (8-5).

TIME: Friday, 9 p.m. EST.
The Phoenix Suns look to extend a season-high five-game winning streak when they host the shorthanded Denver Nuggets.

Owners of the best record in the NBA last season, the Suns figured to struggle early without injured power forward Amare Stoudemire, who is expected to miss the first four months of the campaign while recovering from knee surgery.

However, after a mediocre start, the Suns have used a surprisingly solid defense and their usual high-scoring offense to win four straight, including Wednesday's 109-91 victory at Indiana.

Steve Nash, the reigning MVP, scored a season-high 31 points on 10-of-15 shooting, hitting a career-best seven 3-pointers.

"I wasn't looking for them, I don't ever focus on them," Nash said. "I don't shoot that many in the summer, so it takes me some time to get into my rhythm."

Shawn Marion had 21 points and 12 rebounds for Phoenix, which is holding opponents to 85.5 points per game during the win streak. During their 4-5 start, the Suns allowed 103.6 points per contest.

Denver is coming off its second straight loss, a 102-95 setback to New Orleans on Wednesday.

Andre Miller scored a season-high 33 points and Marcus Camby added 16 points, 16 rebounds and eight blocks for the Nuggets, who have lost four straight meetings to Phoenix.

Camby leads the league in rebounds per game (13.8) and is second only to Miami center Alonzo Mourning in blocks (3.5).

The Nuggets played the first of two games without suspended coach George Karl, who will return to the bench Saturday after serving his punishment for criticizing officials following Denver's 101-92 loss to New Jersey on Monday.

Denver dropped to 0-3 this season without Karl, who served a two-game suspension to start the season after violating NBA rules regarding contact with players not yet eligible for the draft.

"If George was out there, we would have put out the same effort," Camby said. "And we wanted to win so bad for (assistant) Scotty (Brooks). It's an unfortunate situation not having your coach. We wish we had him, we're behind him, and he'll be back on Saturday."

Karl wasn't the only one missing Wednesday. Star forward Carmelo Anthony missed the game after spraining his left ankle Monday against New Jersey. His return Friday remains questionable.

"Coming back against Phoenix, I don't want to come back if I'm not 100 percent," Anthony told the Rocky Mountain News on Thursday. "I want to be 100 percent, especially the way George wants us to play."

The Nuggets will definitely be without guard Voshon Lenard, who was suspended for one game without pay Thursday for conduct detrimental to the team.

"This is an internal matter that we have dealt with in-house," Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe said in a statement. "Behavior detrimental to the positive team focus will not be tolerated."

Lenard missed most of last season with a torn Achilles' tendon. He lost his starting job to DerMarr Johnson in mid-November.

STANDINGS (through Dec. 1): Nuggets - 2nd place, 1/2 GB, Northwest Division. Suns - 3rd place, 1 GB, Pacific Division.

PROBABLE STARTERS: Nuggets - F Kenyon Martin, F Linas Kleiza, C Camby, G Johnson, G Miller. Suns - F James Jones, F Marion, C Boris Diaw, G Raja Bell, G Nash.

TEAM LEADERS: Nuggets - Anthony, 20.3 ppg; Camby, 13.8 rpg; Miller, 7.1 apg. Suns - Marion, 19.1 ppg and 12.5 rpg; Nash, 10.7 apg.

2004-05 SEASON SERIES: Suns, 4-0.

LAST MEETING: April 18, 2005; Suns, 128-114. At Phoenix, Stoudemire and Joe Johnson each had 26 points and Nash handed out 13 assists as the Suns used 14 3-pointers to sweep the season series.

ROAD/HOME RECORDS: Nuggets - 2-5 on the road; Suns - 5-4 at home


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> The Nuggets will definitely be without guard Voshon Lenard, who was suspended for one game without pay Thursday for conduct detrimental to the team.
> 
> "This is an internal matter that we have dealt with in-house," Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe said in a statement. "Behavior detrimental to the positive team focus will not be tolerated."


I just posted about this.

I can see why Vo is upset, but he is still getting paid, and he should step up when called upon. Seems like the Lenard/Nuggets marriage will be coming to a rocky end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Players Stats:* Are now avalable and posted in the game thread.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> I just posted about this.
> 
> I can see why Vo is upset, but he is still getting paid, and he should step up when called upon. Seems like the Lenard/Nuggets marriage will be coming to a rocky end.


Thanks for the 3's! And the 32 point quarter against Golden State!

Come on Nugs, find a way to beat phoenix!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Thanks for the 3's! And the 32 point quarter against Golden State!
> 
> Come on Nugs, find a way to beat phoenix!


I agree let's get a win tonight Nuggets, and get out of this little slump.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Melo gets the start!!!! 

Nugs wearing the alternates...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

too many jumper for denver...

Down 18-21


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nuggets settle down and start taking the ball to the hoop and regain the lead.

End of the *First Quarter:* 

Denver 27
Phoenix 25

Denver looks like they can drive whenever they want. Lots of switching on defense. Phoenix is getting too many open looks. Thankfully they are missing right now.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Suns start the 2nd on fire!

Suns up 35-29. 

With Camby and Kmart on the bench. Denver interior of Najera and Kleiza getting out muscled. Najera missed a wide open layup on an offensive rebound too :curse: 

Denver must get Elson in or somebody to give the small lineup some size!!!!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Boris Diaw is really creating problems at the Center position!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Halftime:* 

Phoenix 59
Denver 42

Phoenix turning it on.

Denver has no defense, shooting, passing, or foul calls...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nUGGETS MAKE A 33-14 RUN IN THE *3RD QUARTER*

DENVER 75
PHOENIX 73


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

With 4:37 left in the 4th Carmelo is on the bench with 4 fouls and 22 points!

HUGE MISTAKE BY BROOKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

dENVER DOWN 94-87


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Refs were horrible for both teams.


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Without the crappy call by the refs, the score would be 98-97 with 28 seconds left.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Yes, the refs were bad!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Final score*

*Phoenix 102*
Denver 97
*
Denver falls below .500 (8-9)*

Camby best player of the night. 33 points and 20 rebounds!

Denver hurt by Andre Miller thinking he's a 3-point shooter and bricks a 3 with 28 seconds left and Denver down 4.

No three point shooters again send the Nuggets to Loserville.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah the refs were really bad tonight. They were calling a lot of ticky tack fouls on both sides. I always hate it when the zebras decide the outcome of games. Just let 'em play!

Anyway good comeback tonight guys, you definately didn't make it easy on us. Hopefully the next game we play against one another won't be hampered by whistles.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

How come V.Lenard isn't in the starting lineup... or even in the game for that matter?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The call they made on Bell against Miller was the worst of the night.

And Camby was flopping quite a bit when he went to the floor.

If a ref thinks hes flopping and its a tight game they usually don't call those type of fouls. 

I didn't think it was a foul. 

But they didn't show a replay.



Good game Nugs.


Melo played well. Except for doing nothing but score.


Camby with another monster game.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

master8492 said:


> How come V.Lenard isn't in the starting lineup... or even in the game for that matter?


He's in trouble for causing conduct detrimental to the team.

Here's the link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2244310 

Well, I couldn't see the game on TV. So all I had to go by was ESPN's Play-by-Play. Glad Phoenix hung on to win. Maybe next time Nugs.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time for my nightly questions on Kenyon

How did he look tonight? I saw he played 37 minutes and actually grabbed 7 rebounds which appears pretty decent with Camby grabbing 20, Marion 11 & Kurt 16.

Was Kenyon passive on offense? Based upon 4 of 10 shooting and no FT's, I'm guessing that he took a lot of long jumpers.

How was Kenyon's defense? I see 3 blocks and only 2 fouls.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

33 and 20 from Camby? That's unreal.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Time for my nightly questions on Kenyon
> 
> How did he look tonight? I saw he played 37 minutes and actually grabbed 7 rebounds which appears pretty decent with Camby grabbing 20, Marion 11 & Kurt 16.
> 
> ...


Keyon at the begin was aggressive but kt played good D given the fact that Keyon is sore.

Kenyons D was ok. Normal I would say.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Time for my nightly questions on Kenyon
> 
> How did he look tonight? I saw he played 37 minutes and actually grabbed 7 rebounds which appears pretty decent with Camby grabbing 20, Marion 11 & Kurt 16.
> 
> ...


Kenyon did settle for jumpers, which he actually is making a good deal of the time. He looks a lot better shooting the ball, but again his problem is that he'll start drifting farther and farther from the hoop until he's taking jumpers just inside the 3-point line and that's not going to go in.

When KMart got into the post he usually dished it off or he settled for his wild jump hook, which looks like he's throwing up for Camby or Melo to grab an offensive rebound and not looking to actually make the shot. 
KMart didn't really get any easy dunks last night.

All the Nuggets starters played pretty great last night, the bench really got beat up all night. KMart was great when he was in, but again his knee looks like it's hampering him. He just doesn't have the explosiveness that makes him so effective.

I guess Melo's ankle flaired up and that's why he sat out the last 10 minutes. He was looking good on offense, but the ankle I reckon did him in...


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Man I personally though Denver should of won that game! O well over time i think they will gradually get better


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Such a dissapointing loss. I was excpecting a Nuggets win. By the way the Phoenix Suns half time show is a complete joke. UGH :curse: 

Moving on... Miller trying to drop the 3ball at the end of the game just about sent me through the roof. The Nuggets got back in to the game by playing good defense and on offense driving the ball to the hoop. I'm not sure what Miller was thinking out there.

*Box Score*


----------

